# Catahoula leopard dog breeders in the UK?



## purpleskyes

We had a puppy in work yesterday, she wasnt a pure bred but a cross with a bull dog but she was stunning. 

I have done a google search but cant find a single puppy or dog available in the United Kingdom. Does anyone know if there are any breeders or would importation be the only opinion?

For those of you who dont know what they look like.....



















:flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

purpleskyes said:


> We had a puppy in work yesterday, she wasnt a pure bred but a cross with a bull dog but she was stunning.
> 
> I have done a google search but cant find a single puppy or dog available in the United Kingdom. Does anyone know if there are any breeders or would importation be the only opinion?
> 
> For those of you who dont know what they look like.....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:





Was she a alpha blue blood bulldog ?


----------



## purpleskyes

jaykickboxer said:


> Was she a alpha blue blood bulldog ?


Nope catahoula leopard dog crossed with amrican bull dogs are known as Catahoula bulldogs.


----------



## Amalthea

They are so high on my WANT list!! :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

jaykickboxer said:


> Was she a alpha blue blood bulldog ?


There so muscle bound must have british in them aswell all nice breeds anyways


----------



## purpleskyes

jaykickboxer said:


> There so muscle bound must have british in them aswell all nice breeds anyways


Those pictures are of the catahoula leopard dogs not the ones crossed with bulldogs..... You should google them, they are quite nice as well.


----------



## Fatally_Blonde

I work with a woman with four Catahoula leopard dogs. They are beautiful, and so well-behaved. 

I want to steal them :2thumb:


----------



## Amber

Ha freaky, I was just searching for them yesterday. 

From what I saw there aren't many (or any) in the UK, not pure breds at least. Also, they sound like a tough breed, needs to be kept working or will tear the house apart.


----------



## jaykickboxer

purpleskyes said:


> Those pictures are of the catahoula leopard dogs not the ones crossed with bulldogs..... You should google them, they are quite nice as well.


Yeh I no Ive looked at the before when i was reading up on alpha blue bloods Coz I was gonna buy one the name came up so I also read up on the catahoula leopard dog nice imo look like a nicer version of a dobby or weimariana I'm done researching dogs for a while 2s enough for me


----------



## Callia

Some pics of Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog puppies at just 3 weeks old :flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes

Callia said:


> Some pics of Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog puppies at just 3 weeks old :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image


Those are adoreable. :flrt:


----------



## Rach1

adult ones...


----------



## purpleskyes

Rach1 said:


> adult ones...
> image
> image


Those are stunning but I have seen them priced at £2,000 a pup! I think I could import a Catahoula Leopard dog with quite abit of change for that. :lol2:


----------



## Callia

purpleskyes said:


> Those are adoreable. :flrt:


Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1

purpleskyes said:


> Those are stunning but I have seen them priced at £2,000 a pup! I think I could import a Catahoula Leopard dog with quite abit of change for that. :lol2:


You can get them cheaper than that....
Plus I bet you wouldn't geticj change from 2000 from importing and quarantining a dog...
Plus the cost of buying it.


----------



## Amalthea

There are ways around quarantine


----------



## purpleskyes

Rach1 said:


> You can get them cheaper than that....
> Plus I bet you wouldn't geticj change from 2000 from importing and quarantining a dog...
> Plus the cost of buying it.


The new import laws mean you dont have to quaranite them from a listed country. Pup gets microchip at 8 weeks and then rabies jab at 12 weeks, then wait 21 days and then they are free to come into the country. 

The breeder in USA pups are $400 which is £255 and then shipping would be around £1,000 - £1,3000, I am shopping around.


----------



## jnr

Rach1 said:


> adult ones...
> image
> image


Their gorgeous, have bulloxer pups due within the next week, Big white boxer male x white American bulldog...really looking forward to seeing them, hopefully they will look similiar to these beauties


----------



## Callia

Im sure you must be aware of this already as you know the breed but I found this on another forum and just found it quite shocking.

Please be aware that these dogs have the highest incidence of deafness of any breed. Much higher than in Dalmatians (which many people think are all deaf). 
I would hope that any breeder would be BAER hearing testing them. They have an up to an 80% chance, depending on face and coat patterns of being affected by deafness either unilaterally (one ear) or bilaterally both ears (so totally deaf) compare this to 20% affected (only 5% bilaterally) for UK Dalmatians.

I was trying to find out why none had been imported to the UK yet and if the above is right I would think I have found the answer. What a terrible shame.


----------



## Wolflore

Callia said:


> Im sure you must be aware of this already as you know the breed but I found this on another forum and just found it quite shocking.
> 
> Please be aware that these dogs have the highest incidence of deafness of any breed. Much higher than in Dalmatians (which many people think are all deaf).
> I would hope that any breeder would be BAER hearing testing them. They have an up to an 80% chance, depending on face and coat patterns of being affected by deafness either unilaterally (one ear) or bilaterally both ears (so totally deaf) compare this to 20% affected (only 5% bilaterally) for UK Dalmatians.
> 
> I was trying to find out why none had been imported to the UK yet and if the above is right I would think I have found the answer. What a terrible shame.


What!?


----------



## purpleskyes

Yip I know all about the deafness.... It mostly occurs if a merle is bred to another merle. Breeder I am looking at breeds solid colours to merle's and the pups are tested. Also a 6 month exchange policy if they develop any hearing issues. Don't worry I have done my research on the breed.


----------



## SiUK

If you look at the history of American Bull dogs it is believed that the Catahoula Leopard dog is one of the breeds originally used to create American Bulldogs


----------



## oldtyme

purpleskyes said:


> Those are stunning but I have seen them priced at £2,000 a pup! I think I could import a Catahoula Leopard dog with quite abit of change for that. :lol2:


Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog you can get for 500 with paper in uk ask rach1 she seen you pups when she was at my home


----------



## Rach1

I saw two pups.... Theyre funny little things tho... They don't look like they will grow to look bulldoggy at all!!
But then you see pics of them as adults and they look well filled out.
Mind you GUS GUS looked nothing like he does now... As a puppy he looked like a staffy.
No wrinkles etc but now he's filled out you can see the AB In him!


----------



## Callia

oldtyme said:


> Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog you can get for 500 with paper in uk ask rach1 she seen you pups when she was at my home


I would be VERY wary of anyone supposedly selling a ABBA registered Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog puppies for less then £1250 for a pet. Something would not be quite right :whistling2:


----------



## Callia

purpleskyes said:


> Yip I know all about the deafness.... It mostly occurs if a merle is bred to another merle. Breeder I am looking at breeds solid colours to merle's and the pups are tested. Also a 6 month exchange policy if they develop any hearing issues. Don't worry I have done my research on the breed.


Great to properly researching a breed before taking the plunge, well done you :2thumb: Wonderful news you have found a reputable breeder too. How exciting its all coming together for you!! 
Why anyone would breed merle to merle litters is totally beyond me :censor:


----------



## PPVallhunds

Callia said:


> Why anyone would breed merle to merle litters is totally beyond me :censor:


I read about a double merle dog who was deaf and blind, the breeder puprlusly bred 2 merles to get a double merle to use as a stud dog so they could garentiee he would produce only all merle puppies. 
Poor dog.


----------



## purpleskyes

Callia said:


> Great to properly researching a breed before taking the plunge, well done you :2thumb: Wonderful news you have found a reputable breeder too. How exciting its all coming together for you!!
> Why anyone would breed merle to merle litters is totally beyond me :censor:


It won't be happening for quite awhile thinking at least a year maybe longer as there a potential move to the south of France on the cards next year.


----------



## [email protected]

Bella our alapaha blue blood bulldog cross olde :no1: such a chilled dogge :2thumb: she has one dark blue eye :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected]

there's a better view of her eye :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## [email protected]

SiUK said:


> If you look at the history of American Bull dogs it is believed that the Catahoula Leopard dog is one of the breeds originally used to create American Bulldogs



This is almost true the four main breeds that were used to create the Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog are the Catahoul Mastiff American bulldog and pittbull but they are classed as a mastiff breed not a bulldog.The american bulldogs were originally from england and were taken to american by the early settlers if you search search bull baiting dogs from 1600 1700 they look very similar to the american bulldogs of today sorry about the grammar im abit of a plank :whistling2:


----------



## karenatkins

purpleskyes said:


> We had a puppy in work yesterday, she wasnt a pure bred but a cross with a bull dog but she was stunning.
> 
> I have done a google search but cant find a single puppy or dog available in the United Kingdom. Does anyone know if there are any breeders or would importation be the only opinion?
> 
> For those of you who dont know what they look like.....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:Hi - just to say that to my knowledge there are currently four purebred (NALC Registered) Catahoulas in the UK - all females; two neutered, one Netherlands-bred too young to breed and one US-bred breeding female. I own two of them, and the other two (the neutered ones) are owned by a lady in Potters Bar. You have to be v careful which line you breed from, due to merle gene associated ear/eye etc defects (not uncommon when breeders breed predominantly for coat/eye colour); hips (like other med-large breeds they can suffer) and temperament (many are great pets, but certain lines less so).
> 
> They are typical of high energy/high intelligence working breeds, in that they can be a handful, and need lots of exercise and mental stimulation if you want a happy pet (and intact house). Lovely dogs though.
> 
> Hope that's of help, Karen


----------



## Esarosa

karenatkins said:


> Hi - just to say that to my knowledge there are currently four purebred (NALC Registered) Catahoulas in the UK - all females; two neutered, one Netherlands-bred too young to breed and one US-bred breeding female. I own two of them, and the other two (the neutered ones) are owned by a lady in Potters Bar. You have to be v careful which line you breed from, due to merle gene associated ear/eye etc defects (not uncommon when breeders breed predominantly for coat/eye colour); hips (like other med-large breeds they can suffer) and temperament (many are great pets, but certain lines less so).
> 
> They are typical of high energy/high intelligence working breeds, in that they can be a handful, and need lots of exercise and mental stimulation if you want a happy pet (and intact house). Lovely dogs though.
> 
> Hope that's of help, Karen


 Oh I'd love to see pictures if you have any, they're lovely looking dogs


----------



## karenatkins

Will pop a couple on when I can work out how!! Am new to these forums and they have no instructions, but my photos are on this laptop and it looks like I have to put them on a cloud or something first and then down load them from there.:hmm:


----------



## bbav

karenatkins said:


> Will pop a couple on when I can work out how!! Am new to these forums and they have no instructions, but my photos are on this laptop and it looks like I have to put them on a cloud or something first and then down load them from there.:hmm:


 This will help.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Kare

There are instructions under Newbie advice

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

opps ditto lol


----------



## richie82

karenatkins said:


> purpleskyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a puppy in work yesterday, she wasnt a pure bred but a cross with a bull dog but she was stunning.
> 
> I have done a google search but cant find a single puppy or dog available in the United Kingdom. Does anyone know if there are any breeders or would importation be the only opinion?
> 
> For those of you who dont know what they look like.....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:Hi - just to say that to my knowledge there are currently four purebred (NALC Registered) Catahoulas in the UK - all females; two neutered, one Netherlands-bred too young to breed and one US-bred breeding female. I own two of them, and the other two (the neutered ones) are owned by a lady in Potters Bar. You have to be v careful which line you breed from, due to merle gene associated ear/eye etc defects (not uncommon when breeders breed predominantly for coat/eye colour); hips (like other med-large breeds they can suffer) and temperament (many are great pets, but certain lines less so).
> 
> They are typical of high energy/high intelligence working breeds, in that they can be a handful, and need lots of exercise and mental stimulation if you want a happy pet (and intact house). Lovely dogs though.
> 
> Hope that's of help, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karen
> 
> Will you be breeding any, anytime soon as i have been looking and wanting
> one for years?. Or can you put me in touch with anyone who can help me import one?. Any :help: would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Richard
Click to expand...


----------



## karenatkins

Hi Richard - sorry, I didn't see this when you posted it. Answer is that, yes, we'll be having pups next year. My friend Danielle of Fair Mate Catahoulas in Australia has some info on her website, but if you send a private message we can arrange to discuss sometime. 

Karen


----------



## jnr

purpleskyes said:


> Nope catahoula leopard dog crossed with amrican bull dogs are known as Catahoula bulldogs.


They were used in the breeding of todays Johnstone American bulldogs..hence the motling pattern on their skin


----------



## MrsJones

I realize I'm 3+ years late chiming in here! BUT... I wanted to know if anyone had any luck finding a NALC breeder anywhere in the UK. My NALC registered big old boy, Louie, has been a complete joy and has traveled around the UK & France with our family over the last three years. He's entering into his retirement years and slowing down. I'm considering adding another NALC pup to our pack to pick up the slack (this summer deer happily ate my veg garden while Louie barked and slow-trotted their way). Any luck, anyone? If not, I'll be headed to Texas at Christmastime and will likely bring a pup back with me. Would love to hear from someone on this! Thanks!


----------



## TedH71

Catahoulas do not make good house pets. Let me explain. They're extremely high energy dogs who will develop dog selectiveness when they get older. Usually around 2 to 3 years of age although I've seen cases where they start doing it much younger like 9 months of age. Many are power chewers throughout their entire lives. My oldest is 10 and he still will sneak off to the kids' bedrooms and chew their toys. The youngest won't. They're happiest working wild boar or cattle. I have to do dog rotation at my house because the oldest female I have is alpha and detests 2 other females that I have but she gets along with her daughter. The males I have hate each other so I have to rotate them all in packs of 3. I do not have the luxury of having outdoor space for kennel space. They love being outside more than inside but they definitely will guard their property with their lives and that makes issues if you have angry neighbors who don't like the barking. They will BITE if their owner isn't home. Even my half catahoula half rat terrier will bite and she's worst one out of the whole bunch, lol. Any other questions, feel free to ask. I'm a long time breeder but currently all of my dogs are fixed and getting older but I plan to breed again in the distant future when I move from the place I currently own.


----------



## elishacoombes9

TedH71 said:


> Catahoulas do not make good house pets. Let me explain. They're extremely high energy dogs who will develop dog selectiveness when they get older. Usually around 2 to 3 years of age although I've seen cases where they start doing it much younger like 9 months of age. Many are power chewers throughout their entire lives. My oldest is 10 and he still will sneak off to the kids' bedrooms and chew their toys. The youngest won't. They're happiest working wild boar or cattle. I have to do dog rotation at my house because the oldest female I have is alpha and detests 2 other females that I have but she gets along with her daughter. The males I have hate each other so I have to rotate them all in packs of 3. I do not have the luxury of having outdoor space for kennel space. They love being outside more than inside but they definitely will guard their property with their lives and that makes issues if you have angry neighbors who don't like the barking. They will BITE if their owner isn't home. Even my half catahoula half rat terrier will bite and she's worst one out of the whole bunch, lol. Any other questions, feel free to ask. I'm a long time breeder but currently all of my dogs are fixed and getting older but I plan to breed again in the distant future when I move from the place I currently own.


Ad is from 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Thread started in 2012.


----------

